# Looking for a nice Jib board



## pr989 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm from germany and I'm new here. Currently I'm riding a RIDE Machete 155cm 11, and I can tell, that it's a really nice board. Makes a lot of fun all over the mountain. It's stiff enough to ride in low powder but soft enough to do some butters and presses. And it's of course a nice board for the park. But now I'm looking for a real jib board to have it easier to do butters and presses, because though the machete is a park board it's difficult to do butters because you have to use much power to bend it. So I thought it would be nice to have a second jib board to play around and have a lot of fun on boxes and on the flatland. So far I read some articles about jib boards and my favourites are the Rome Artifact Rocker, Stepchild Jibstick, Capita Horrorscope FK and the K2 WWW. 

But now I need your help to decide which one, if there are some other nice opportunities and what size I should take. I'm 5'11.5 and my weight is 154 lbs, so I'm very light for my height, which makes it more difficult to press and butter. I think for a jib board I should take a shorter board than now, so maybe 150 cm or even less?

Would like to know your opinions about the boards, the length etc.

regards


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

pr989 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm from germany and I'm new here. Currently I'm riding a RIDE Machete 155cm 11, and I can tell, that it's a really nice board. Makes a lot of fun all over the mountain. It's stiff enough to ride in low powder but soft enough to do some butters and presses. And it's of course a nice board for the park. But now I'm looking for a real jib board to have it easier to do butters and presses, because though the machete is a park board it's difficult to do butters because you have to use much power to bend it. So I thought it would be nice to have a second jib board to play around and have a lot of fun on boxes and on the flatland. So far I read some articles about jib boards and my favourites are the Rome Artifact Rocker, Stepchild Jibstick, Capita Horrorscope FK and the K2 WWW.
> 
> ...


Hi PR,

Please let us know your foot size as well. Height is not a factor in board sizing, but foot size matters a lot.

Thanks!


----------



## pr989 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, you are right. Just forgot to mention that. My size is US 9.5/10, so I have 43.5 EU size


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

pr989 said:


> Yes, you are right. Just forgot to mention that. My size is US 9.5/10, so I have 43.5 EU size


Perfect, thanks.

Of that group, the Artifact Rocker 153 would be a great choice for what you are after. It is 25 at the waist and 25.9 at the center inserts which is ideal for your foot size. The 150 would work, but you are losing a lot of running surface over your current Machete 155 with no real upside. Lowrise has a longer running length in the same size than Rome's Reverse Jib. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## pr989 (Mar 17, 2011)

So when saying that I would loose much running space, you mean that the 150 could be too fluttery ( can i say that in english? ) ? But as I mentioned that I'm very light and it's really difficult for me to use my weight to bend the board, I thought about taking a shorter one to make it easier!? Why do you think the rome artifact would be the best choice instead of the others?

After the romesnowboards.com website I should take the 150cm because it's for the foot size 10 and weight 110-160 lbs


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

pr989 said:


> So when saying that I would loose much running space, you mean that the 150 could be too fluttery ( can i say that in english? ) ? But as I mentioned that I'm very light and it's really difficult for me to use my weight to bend the board, I thought about taking a shorter one to make it easier!? Why do you think the rome artifact would be the best choice instead of the others?
> 
> After the romesnowboards.com website I should take the 150cm because it's for the foot size 10 and weight 110-160 lbs


Hi again,

First off, it is important to note that the Artifact Rocker is a VERY soft board by any standard. Rome calls it "superbuttery" and although We try to stay clear of using flex ratings, I think that all riders would agree that this is a soft flexing model. I mention this because you will not have any trouble flexing the 153 at 154 lbs. 154 is at the higher end of the suggested range for the 150 which would be getting towards the point where it would be overly flexible. You are better centerred in the range of the 153 in both weight and shoe size. Please note that Rome is not calling either of these sizes ideal for size 10, but rather they are saying that size 10 is the largest foot size that they suggest for the 150 or the 153 (the 153 is a bit wider than the 150 and that will help you achieve your desired stance).

I have ridden 3 of the models that you suggested and have liked both the Artifact Rocker and the WWW with the edge going to the Artifact.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I like the Jibstick cause Stepchild is cool. Also they have a better durability record than Rome.

If you're looking for deals on 2011, also look at the Flow Verve and Nitro Swindle.

If you wanna wait, I've been riding the Signal Park Rocker Light lately and it is super buttery, but in an all park size, jumpable. The Zero cam should be even better all park. 

You might even like this years Signal Park. Camber, but no carbon, I ride the J.O.E. which is the 150 and it is super good. With carbon for 2012 I expect it to be my favorite park board ever.

Mid soft jibsticks like the Kink, Swindle, Verve and Jibstick go for abouts a 150. For the Softer ones like the Signal, Artifact, WWW, and the likes of the SubPop, go for the 152ish.


----------



## pr989 (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, first of all thanks for the answers.

I guess, as nobody talks about the Capita Horrorscope this won't be any choice?

So you say, that the Rome Artifact and the K2 WWW are very soft boards and the Stepchild Jibstick and the Ride Kink are a bit stiffer than? A friend of mine rides the K2 WWW and I saw how soft it is. For me this was the first time, that i saw a soft board like that and this was extreme. Maybe I get the chance to ride his board for some time.

About the Signal Park I saw a test video on youtube, where they compared 15 jib boards and die Signal Park was under the last 3, because it was too buttery and too "noodle". Do you share that opinion?

How are your experiences of riding over icy slopes with the Artifact and the WWW compared to the (stiffer) Jibstick?

I can say, that for me it's very difficult to butter and press. I always have to use much power and my whole weight to bend my board, so I guess for me it could be easier to use a softer board like the artifact or the www, but as you say in 152 length to have enough running length. But on the other side maybe the Jibstick would be optimal because it's a bit stiffer, which makes it easier on slopes and so i could take it in 150 length to have it easier to bend. 

Difficult decision....not that the Jibstick comes to close to my Machete....

What do you think about that thoughts?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

pr989 said:


> Okay, first of all thanks for the answers.
> 
> I guess, as nobody talks about the Capita Horrorscope this won't be any choice?
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are looking for this to be a dedicated Flatland and Jib board. You already have a more general purpose freestyle model that you seem happy with, so my suggestion is to look for a board that is well sized for you for jib and stay clear of models that are going to be very close to your Machete. 

It is not mentioned much, but you can definately go to short and too soft for your specs even for full on Jibbing. You lose speed and wash out of your moves. No fun.


----------



## pr989 (Mar 17, 2011)

So basically you think, that I should prefer one out of Artifact, WWW and Signal Park, which are real jib boards instead of taking one out of Jibstick or Kink which come to close to my Machete?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

pr989 said:


> About the Signal Park I saw a test video on youtube, where they compared 15 jib boards and die Signal Park was under the last 3, because it was too buttery and too "noodle". Do you share that opinion?


You have to look at the rest of the boards they tested. Look at films that are heavy on jibbers. They are riding boards like the Kink, Swindle, Jibstick, SubZero, Artifact Rocker, PBJ... all softer than the Banana and Pickle which that video rated very high in the jib arena. 

Their credibility is to be considered as well. They took grip into account for a jib board. WHO CARES ABOUT GRIP WHEN IT COMES TO A BOARD DESIGNED TO SLIDE METAL AND CONCRETE? Noone. Street jib kids take angle grinders to their edges. These guys are doing these video reviews to get free product, guarantee it. 

I am a jib kid, that still knows how to press camber. I prefer boards like the Jibstick, Swindle, and Kink. But thats cause I like the technical aspect of jibbing. The Park is just a little too soft for that for me. Their are days though that I just like to mess around and kinda do slow hot laps. Those days I love boards like the SubZero and my Park. I would prefer my Park in the 152. Signal didn't have one at Dew Tour. That's why I recommend that for the softer ones you size up, for the stiffer ones, go for the 150. Bigger is stiffer. 

The WWW is kinda in between for me. That whole super blunt the got going on with the pushed out effective edge means the boards contact length is also longer than average. The 152 has the contact length after the bindings of a 156. The theory behind it is to take a 156 and chop the tips off making for a board that is easier to whip around but still stable. All that said, still shoot for the 152. My buddy rides one and weighs less than you, he's a jib freak, but can still jump the board.

I wrote a lot, sorry, hope you learn somethin though. :thumbsup:


----------



## pr989 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for your detailed answer. I can follow your thoughts about the jib test video. That could be right what you say about that. And as I already have the Ride Machete and I'm very happy with it, I should look after boards like the WWW, Artifact Rocker, Park and so one. 

So in shorter words, you also think that the Stepchild Jibstick and the Libtech Skate Banana come definitely too close to my Machete?

The Ride Kink actually is totaly out, because if I buy a second board, I will buy one from another brand, not Ride again. Want to try something different.

I think my favourites are the Rome Artifact Rocker and the K2 WWW already.

But why does nobody talk about the Capita Horrorscope? Is it bad? 

What about other brands like Yes, Forum and so one? Would love to know your opinions about their jib boards.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

The Capita Horrorscope would be my choice. I personally own it and it is soo easy to butter and jib on it, its also a very flexible board and amazing for powder. Also i have a 153 with size 12 boots and no toe drag and im 5'11' 170lbs


----------



## pr989 (Mar 17, 2011)

Can you tell something about the comparison to the others ?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I just didn't like the way the horror rode. It just felt too unstable to me, in a 155. My Park is a 150. Yeah.

The SB and Jibstick might be too close, biggest difference is the Poprods in your Ride. Those things make jibbing a chore. The Jib doesn't have em.

YES doesn't make a jibstick and the Forum ones are all stiffer than you'd think.


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

i own a horrorscope 149, and its the board that i learned to butter on. currently working on more ground tricks. for me, its my favorite compared to the skate banana, gnu park pickle, and burton custom fv. Super flexible board, I enjoy that the camber is less agressive in between the bindings, and i love the flat kick that really gives me some height on my jumps. has served me well this last weekend where i just stayed on groomers with some friends that are beginners. works pretty good in pow too!

i also like the base on the horror compared to more "park" specific boards like the banana and pickle, just feels like its more smooth to me.

that being said, i do find that on bigger jumps it feels a bit unstable in the landing. It might just be me and my inexperience with big jumps, but i find that i almost get launched in the air again when i try to land and this catches me off guard.

I've always wanted to try the jibstick, or anything stepchild for that matter, but couldn't pass up the price of the horror. my guess would be that you can find the capita for cheaper than some of the other brands if you're just looking to pick up an inexpensive second stick.

hope that helps!


----------



## pr989 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for your description. That gives a nice impression of the Horrorscope. 

In a german forum, somebody mentioned the Academy Propaganda. What do you think about that? I saw it in park videos on youtube very often. Also seems to be very soft and able to be ridden in a short length. And they also made some middle-big jumps with it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't say whether or not the Propaganda Reverse actually rides well or where it would fit in, probably around the Jibstick though. Soft in the tips and a little stiffer between for stability.

I do however have high hopes for it if I get to try one. I really want it to be good.


----------



## pr989 (Mar 17, 2011)

I saw some videos, and there it seemed very soft, but still well ridable. And the riders, who spoke about it, meant that it's very soft, that the tips are specially shaped for butters and presses, and you could see that in the video, because they did many blunts with it. And they also told that the still go with the propaganda to record movies and that it stays stable at high speeds. 

So for me it looks very nice. It now definitely belongs to my 3 favourites^^


----------

